# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 12] Connexion base Oracle 8.1.7 avec client Oracle 9i

## tagada le hun

Bonjour,

Nous commenons  dvelopper sous Powerbuilder 12 classic. 
Nous venons de remarquer de relles lenteurs de connexion  notre base de donnes (temps x 4 !).

Voici un de nos profils :


```

```

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution afin de retrouver des temps de connexion et d'excution de requtes acceptables ?

Merci

----------


## tagada le hun

Voici une trace de ma connexion :



> /*---------------------------------------------------*/
> /*                 21/09/2010  15:23                 */
> /*---------------------------------------------------*/
> (118bc3c): DIALOG CONNECT TO TRACE O90 ORACLE9I (9.0.1):
> (118bc3c): LOGID=jehier
> (118bc3c): SERVER=tns:JEHIER_DEV
> (118bc3c): DBPARM=PBCatalogOwner='POWERB',DecimalSeparator=',',FormatArgsAsExp='Yes',Timestamp=0,SvrFailover='Yes',ObjectMode='No' (2349.120 MS / 2349.120 MS)
> (118bc3c): DISCONNECT: (1.000 MS / 2350.120 MS)
> (118bc3c): SHUTDOWN DATABASE INTERFACE: (0.003 MS / 2350.123 MS)

----------

